# PC fuer Deep Learning bauen



## animus128 (3. Februar 2018)

Hallo ihr alle zusammen,

ich bin Mathe Student und spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir einen Rechner fuer Deep Learning Spielereien in Tensorflow zu bauen. Da das mein erstes PC zum selber bauen ist, bin ich doch ein wenig erschlagen von der ganzen Auswahl an Teilen und wollte euch deshalb mal um eure Hilfe bitten.  Erstmal die Eckdaten:

Nutzung: 
Deep Learning in Tensorflow und vielleicht 'leichtes' Gaming ala Starcraft 2 (falls der Rechner es her gibt, werde ich eventuell auch mal einen Blick auf neuere Spiele werfen, aber das ist wirklich nicht der Fokus). Fuer normale Computer Taetigkeiten werde ich ausserdem bei meinem MacBook bleiben.

Budget:
Ich wuerde gerne im Rahmen von ca. 1300 EUR (exkl. Betriebssystem, eventuell wird's eh nur ne Linux Version) bleiben, gerne aber auch guenstiger. Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm sind vorhanden es geht also wirklich nur um die Teile an sich.

Sonstige Wuensche:
Wlan waere super, Laufwerk brauche ich nicht.

Ich hab auf pcpartpicker als ersten Versuch mal ne Liste zusammengestellt: System Builder - Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core, S340 (Black/Blue) ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker Deutschland
Insbesondere beim MoBo und dem PSU is dabei die Auswahl eher zufaellig. Als Anfaenger bin ich mir da nicht genau sicher was ich brauche. Die Grafikkarte sollte wegen der angestrebten Taetigkeit eine 1070 ti oder besser sein. Da die Preise momentan so unfassbar sind, habe ich sie in der Teile Liste mal pauschal aufgefuehrt (ich ueberlege hier auch gebraucht zu kaufen, wenn das mit den Preisen nicht besser wird).

Welche Hilfe erhoffe ich mir nun von euch?
Erstmal freue ich mich ueber alle Kommentare zu meinem Entwurf, insbesondere was Tauglichkeit fuer Deep Learning, Kompatiblitaet und (Preis-)Optimierung angeht. Weiter wuerden mich insbesondere eure Meinungen zu MoBo, PSU und zu 'custom designs' der GPUs interessieren, da diese Felder fuer mich doch sehr unuebersichtlich sind.

Ich hoffe der Post passt hier in das Forum rein, obwohl er nicht auf Gaming fokussiert ist, und ich freue mich schonmal ueber eure Mithilfe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, wie gut dein deep learning mit vielen Threads skaliert, aber SC läuft meine ich mit ner Intel CPU deutlich besser ^^

Ich schlage daher mal den I5 8600K + Asrock Z370 Pro4 vor + den Rest von deiner Hardware. Dann bräuchtest du aber noch einen CPU Kühler...
Beim Netzteil ließe sich mit dem Pure Power 10 noch etwas Geld sparen. Als SSD würde ich allerdings auf jeden Fall auf den Nachfolger MX500 setzen 

Alternativ tuts natürlich auch ein I5 8400 ^^


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2018)

animus128 schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte sollte wegen der angestrebten Taetigkeit eine 1070 ti oder besser sein.



Wird Deep Learning mit GTX-Karten im privaten Umfeld noch geduldet?
Rechenzentren wurde das ja untersagt.
Treiber-EULA: Nvidia untersagt Geforces in Rechenzentren - Golem.de


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich schlage daher mal den I5 8600K + Asrock Z370 Pro4 vor


In die CPU würde ich nicht unnötig Geld stecken und mir den i5 verkneifen, da Tensorflow scheinbar deutlich besser mit GPUs als mit CPUs skaliert: TensorFlow performance test: CPU VS GPU – Andriy Lazorenko – Medium


----------



## animus128 (3. Februar 2018)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Tensorflow wird quasi ausschliesslich auf der GPU laufen, deswegen ist die Prozessorwahl recht flexibel. Was die CPU angeht würde ich also auch "Budget" Tipps nehmen, gerne auch ohne die Notwendigkeit von externer Kühlung. Ich würde allerdings gerne etwas haben, das auch zum Beispiel für Gaming noch ok ist. Wenn man schon so eine teurer GPU hat, muss man auch nicht die aller billigste CPU nehmen 

Was GTX Karten für deep learning angeht, bin ich der Meinung, dass es für den nicht professionellen Gebrauch kein Thema sein sollte.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (3. Februar 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie gut dein deep learning mit vielen Threads skaliert


Skaliert ganz gut. Ist aber natürlich noch lange nicht so schnell wie auf der GPU 



Abductee schrieb:


> Wird Deep Learning mit GTX-Karten im privaten Umfeld noch geduldet?


Ja, man braucht nur das CUDA Toolkit und cuDNN. Dafür braucht man afaik aber einen Nvidia Developer Account.


----------



## animus128 (3. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht nochmal als Referenz: Ich habe mir erst überlegt eine eGPU für mein MacBook anzuschaffen, aber letztendlich rechnet sich das nicht wirklich: Ich bräuchte dann ein enclosure und einen Thunderbolt 3 zu 2 Adapter, was insgesamt ca. 350€ kosten würde. Durch die Thunderbolt connection würde dann außerdem noch einiges an Leistung der GPU flöten gehen. Deshalb war die Überlegung die 350€ lieber zu nutzen, um einen "carrier" PC für meine Grafikkarte zu bauen. Der Vorteil ist, dass ich für einen geringeren Aufpreis einen vollwertigen PC haben, der zum Beispiel auch etwas power für Gaming bietet und bei dem ich keinen Leistungsverlust wegen Thunderbolt habe. 

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt, kann bei der build ruhig ein wenig an allen Punkten außer der GPU gespart werden, solange es nicht die Leistung der GPU beeinträchtigt. Ich nehme an "light gaming" ist auch mit ansonsten etwas schwächerer Ausstattung noch möglich. Für Empfehlungen zu parts, die dieses Kriterium erfüllen, wäre ich also sehr dankbar


----------



## animus128 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich hab gerade über Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein sehr verlockendes lokales Angebot bekommen und mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren. Ich hab gerade mit dem Verkäufer telefoniert und könnte mir das ganze unverbindlich am Montag anschauen. Für 1300€ würde ich folgendes bekommen:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz 
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (noch nicht eingebaut und sogar ungeöffnet)
Gigabyte Z97 PRO
8GB RAM von Crucial (ich glaube aber DDR3)
256 SSD Crucial MX100
CORSAIR CS550M GOLD  Netzteil
be quiet! Pure Base 600 Gehäuse
inkl. Windows 10

Was haltet ihr davon? Bei den aktuellen Grafikkartenpreisen, scheint das ein ziemlich klasse Angebot zu sein und der Verkäufer wollte mir auch mir Rat und Tat bei Seite stehen (er war froh über eine Anfrage nicht nach dem Motto "was letzter Preis").


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2018)

Geht so würde ich sagen...

Die CPU iwo zwischen 100€ und 150€. Das Board vllt sogar ähnlich viel, da 1150er Z-Boards schwer zu bekommen sind. Ein paar Euro für den "Kleinkram" und bei der GPU ist die Frage, um welches Modell es genau geht


----------



## animus128 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich will die Frage dann mal so stellen: Angenommen ich bekomme ne 1080ti für 800€ könnt ihr mir dann eine build vorschlagen, die unter 1300€ bleibt und die gut geeignet für Deep Learning ist und “light gaming” ermöglicht!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2018)

"light gaming" + 1080 Ti in einem Satz klingt seltsam 

Ich nehme mal deine erste Konfig als Basis:

1 Crucial MX500 250GB, SATA (CT250MX500SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1600BBAEBOX)
1 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2K8G4D26BFSB/BLS2C8G4D26BFSB)
1 ASUS Prime B350-Plus (90MB0TG0-M0EAY0)
1 NZXT Source S340 Elite schwarz, Glasfenster (CA-S340W-B3)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (BN273)

Macht 600€ (also 100€ drüber). Dabei hab ich teilweise schon günstigere Komponenten gewählt und WLAN noch gar nicht berücksichtigt.
Natürlich könnte man jetzt drüber streiten, ob es unbedingt das Gehäuse sein muss... letztendlich würde es auch ein günstiges tun.
Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die 1080 Ti kombiniert mit einem 30€-Plastik-Case und/oder nur 8 GB RAM wirklich Sinn macht...

Ich denke, mit einer GTX 1080 fährst du da im Endeffekt besser.


----------



## animus128 (5. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Liste!! Lustiger Weise habe ich mir heute auch nochmal Gedanken gemacht und mir ne passende Kombi zusammengestellt:
System Builder - Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core, GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB Black Edition, S340 Elite (Black) ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker Deutschland

Muss sagen, dass sie deiner sehr ähnelt (vor allem auch das gleiche Gehäuse ^^ finde das sieht klasse aus). Ich bin zwar dabei etwas teurer rausgekommen, aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir die paar hundert Euro dann letztendlich auch egal, ich denke man spart da wohl am falschen Ende. Werde jetzt wahrscheinlich komplett auf Eigenbau setzen und entweder über den Ebay Verkäufer nur die GPU beziehen oder dann auf anderem Wege. Ich hab bei meiner Liste jetzt mal auf eine etwas größere PSU gesetzt und im Vergleich zur dir eine etwas andere RAM und MoBo Konfiguration. Insbesondere was das MoBo angeht, würde mich nochmal interessieren, was da bei der Wahl zu beachten ist bzw. was der Unterschied zwischen meiner Wahl (MSI - B350 PC MATE) und deiner in der Anwendung letztendlich ist. Habe auch in die X370 Varianten reingeschaut, aber sehe da ehrlich gesagt nicht so den Nutzen (lasse mich aber auch eines besseren belehren).


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Februar 2018)

Die Sockel AM4 Boards von MSI haben nicht den besten Ruf....gerade, was die Spannungsversorgung angeht. Da fährt man mit Asus oder Asrock wohl besser.
Die X370 Boards sind in der Regel besser ausgestattet, nicht nur was die Anschlüsse angeht. Soundchip und Spannungsversorgung sind hier meist auch ne Ecke besser...richten sich also eher an Übertakter.

Den RAM kann man ruhig nehmen. Inzwischen müsste der wohl auch mit 3000 MHz laufen.

Gegen das Focus ist auch nichts einzuwenden, allerdings reicht die 550W Variante mehr als aus


----------



## animus128 (5. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Ich werde dann wohl ein etwas besseres B350 MoBo nehmen, da ich nicht übertakten werde. 

Der Grund für die etwas größere PSU war, dass ich online irgendwo gelesen habe, dass man für die 1080 ti optimalerweise mindestens 600W haben sollte. Falls ihr aber meint, dass braucht man nicht, dann nehme ich auch gerne ne Nummer kleiner.

Insgesamt sollte ich dann für ca. 1500€ ein echt vernünftiges Setup haben, bei dem ich so schnell nichts upgraden muss


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Februar 2018)

Meine 1080 Ti kommt auch mit 550W hin  Übrigens reicht sogar ein gutes (!) Netzteil in der 400W Klasse aus....1080 Ti + Straight Power 10 400W ist durchaus möglich. Spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung  Allerdings hängt das wohl auch ein wenig von der restlichen Hardware und dem Modell der Ti ab - mal abgesehen davon, dass das Netzteil wohl eher "an der Grenze" betrieben wird ^^

Je nachdem, wie schnell du jetzt bestellst, kann sich auch Ryzen 2000 für dich lohnen - also der Nachfolger. Und falls du wirklich gar nicht übertakten möchtest, wäre ein Ryzen 1600*X* keine schlechte Wahl (Achtung: Kühler nicht vergessen!)


----------



## animus128 (5. Februar 2018)

Perfekt, dann nehme ich ein 550w netzteil  Als MoBo hätte ich mir jetzt mal das Gigabyte B350 Gaming angeschaut, gibt’s auch für unter 75€.

Was Preis-Leistung angeht werden die neuen Ryzen Prozessoren den 1600er wohl nicht schlagen können, oder? Die CPU scheint gerade einfach einen Top Preis zu haben, insbesondere wegen dem mitgelieferten Kühler.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Februar 2018)

Der Ryzen "2600" wird (angeblich) 200 MHz mehr Takt haben und wahrscheinlich eine etwas bessere IPC-Leistung. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass auch der mit Kühler kommen wird....vermutlich wird das Teil aber anfangs erst mal wieder eher 200€ kosten (persönliche Vermutung). Du machst mit dem Ryzen 1600 nichts falsch....vllt kommt ja noch der Tag und du übertaktest den doch noch ein klein wenig


----------



## animus128 (6. Februar 2018)

Hab heute über otto.de inkl. Neukunden-Bonus eine MSI GTX 1080 TI  Gaming für 782€ erstanden, versandt werden soll sie in einer knappen Woche. Falls sich in der nächsten Wochen die GPU-preise nochmal normalisieren, kann man das ganze ja immer noch rückgängig machen. Da aber momentan selbst die Founders Edition auf der Nvidia Seite mit 770€ gelistet ist, sind 782€ denk ich nicht so verkehrt.


----------

